# VirtualBox 3.6.2 - not able to add/run guest systems



## eyebone (Apr 8, 2010)

hej folks,

i've used virtualbox-ose several times already and got a bunch of machines. after newinstall of my system, i run into a strange error i played around some time for now but couldnt figure what it is.

OS is 8.0-Stable i386


```
virtualbox-ose-3.1.6_2 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.6 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```

If i try to add a new machine, with creating new hdd and so on, i hit an error after the last step hitting the "finish" button.


```
Failed to create a new session.

Callee RC: 
NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED (0x80040154)
```

Going on, clicking on ok and trying to add the same machine again results in:


```
ailed to create a new virtual machine jj.
Runtime error: -102 (File not found.).
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Main/MachineImpl.cpp[6854] (nsresult Machine::saveSettings(int)).


Result Code: 
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Component: 
VirtualBox
Interface: 
IVirtualBox {2158464a-f706-414b-a8c4-fb589dfc6b62}
```

i've:

- recompiled virtualbox
- recompiled kernel modules
- mounted procfs
- kernel vbox modules are loaded(vboxdrf/netadp/netflt)
- deleted /tmp/.vbox several times
- delete ~/.VirtualBox several times

I'm always stuck at the same error, currently wondering whats happening there.
Thanx and regards,


----------



## pilot513 (Apr 16, 2010)

*I'm agre with you *

I'm agre with you 
Today I'm  abortively try upgrade VBox from previous version to: 

```
--- cut ---
# $FreeBSD: ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/Makefile,v 1.20 2010/04/03 10:44:09 roam Exp $
#
PORTNAME=       virtualbox-ose
DISTVERSION=    3.1.6
PORTREVISION=   2
--- end cut ---
```
My system is :

```
7.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE #8: Wed Mar 24 14:59:45 MSK 2010 .. i386
```
So...
I'm trying run VBox from unprivileged user and root...
Result the one: can't create the machine.
But in same time, create hdd image from "hdd manager" finished with success.


```
-----------------
NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED (0x80040154)

Runtime error: -102 (File not found.).
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.6_OSE/src/VBox/Main/MachineImpl.cpp[6854] (nsresult Machine::saveSettings(int)).


ÐšÐ¾Ð´ Ð¾ÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ¸: 
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÐµÐ½Ñ‚: 
VirtualBox
Ð˜Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ñ„ÐµÐ¹Ñ: 
IVirtualBox {2158464a-f706-414b-a8c4-fb589dfc6b62}

----------------------
```


----------



## pilot513 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Also, import process staled*

Also, i'm trying and I can not import the virtual machine from Win.VirtualBox 3.1.6 to FreeBSD73.VirtualBox 3.1.6.


----------



## pilot513 (Apr 17, 2010)

*The problem solved!*

Hi all.

I'm recompile some few packages (depending)
ports tree updated with csup (on 2010-04-17)
`portupgrade -PR virtualbox-ose-3.1.6_2`
`portupgrade -PR xfce-4.6.1_2` (i'm working in xfce)
& reboot
The VMachine in virtualbox-ose-3.1.6_2 successfuly created


----------

